# Seitenrefresh - Autoanker?



## Kahmoon (13. November 2006)

Tach beisammen. 

Hab zwar schon die Suche bemüht aber nix passendes gefunden. zu meinem Problem. 

Wie merkt man sich bei Refresh bzw F5 den Punkt wo man auf der Seite war. Also vom Scrollstatus nach unten....ist bissl blöd zu beschreiben. Wenn ich in etwas runterscrolle und dann F5 drücke springt die Seite wieder zu dem Punkt wo ich war. Leider  das bei meiner Seite irgendwie nicht . Hat jemand nen Tip wie ich das anstelle?

Gruß
Franky


----------



## Maik (13. November 2006)

Normalerweise merken sich die Browser die aktuelle Position im Fenster von alleine, wenn die Seite neu geladen bzw. aktualisiert wird.


----------



## Kahmoon (13. November 2006)

Das dachte ich eigentlich auch....aber weder Ie noch FF merkt sichs bei meiner Seite 

ka..versuchs Du halt mal http://root54.de/ , hier z.b. gehts http://winfuture.de/


----------



## Maik (13. November 2006)

Das ist seltsam; wenn ich mir das HTML-Dokument (root54.de) auf die Festplatte kopiere und von dort aus öffne, merken sich die Browser die aktuelle Position im Fenster.


----------



## Felix Kunsmann (13. November 2006)

also Firefox 1.5.0.7 unter SuSE Linux 10.2 merkt sich die Postition ...


----------



## Kahmoon (13. November 2006)

Kunsi hat gesagt.:


> also Firefox 1.5.0.7 unter SuSE Linux 10.2 merkt sich die Postition ...



interessant....ich habs bisher nur auf FF 2.0 und IE6 versucht....grml


----------



## Maik (13. November 2006)

Opera 9.01 merkt sich auch die Position, alle anderen Browser (FF 2.0, IE 6.0, MOZ 1.7.12 & NN 7.0) nicht, mein OS: Win2k Prof. SP4. 

Das gilt aber nur für die "Server"-Version. Wenn ich das Dokument von meiner Festplatte aus starte, merken sich alle Browser die aktuelle Position im Fenster.


----------

